# How to Fix Bumper



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Did my first stupid bonehead move the other day, backed up into a pole that was completely in my blind spot. I was going very slowly, but I still chipped the paint and dented in about two inches of bumper. This is for a 2003 Se-R. Am I going to have to replace the whole bumper, or can they fix the dent and chips? I'll see if I can post a pic.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

they can fix the bumper


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Same thing happened to my bro's car while the wife was driving it. It really depends how much the shop is going to charge. They wanted to charge him more than what a new bumper would have cost him to remove the dent and repaint the bumper. He obviously went with the new bumper.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the heads up guys. I'll see if I can get a pic online once I get home from work. It isn't a big deal, but it still annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

did the bumper crack at all? not the paint, i mean the actual bumper.....u should be able to push the dent back out since the bumper is urethane/plastic


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Yea just see if you can push it out, if the whole thing doesn't pop back just do as much as you can, then go to homedepot or an auto parts store and purchase a can of body filler($10). Mix some up and smooth out the bumper then get it painted at a shop. The whole bumper replacement will be over $100, so try to do the work your self, its not hard. Will save you tones of money.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can try using a heat gun and some pressure to pop the dent back out, although it's likely it will always have a crease. Using body filler on a bumper is not a great idea, unless you get just the right kind of filler. Since a bumper flexes a lot, the filler will eventually crack out. If you do wind up purchasing a new bumper, Keystone offers remanufactured bumpers for very cheap and they look great.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

as long as it didnt crack its fixable,i have some cracks on my back bumper from a hit and rum so i need a new bumper.good luck!


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

yea you definately dont want to use the filler on a huge dent, but in your case you would be fine. Because once you pop out what you can, the dent will probably be only a 1/2in-1in deep, then the filler will take car of that damage, and will not crack.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

like mentione before.....body filler wouldnt be a good idea on plastic/urethane bumpers because they flex alot....it wouldnt last and u'll just end up spending more money to fix it in the long run


----------

